# awfull ****** never learns



## redeyedanny (Feb 16, 2007)

went in a shop

surely that fool would learn from the many people who complain about him

1. IGGY, BLUE TONGUE SKINK, WATER DRAGON and FRILLED DRAGON in one viv.

2. TORTS, WATER DRAGONS and LEOPARD GECKOS in one viv

3. a viv filled with baby VEILED CHAMS with a patetic water bowl and some dead ones in there.

4. Three large YEMEN CHAMS in a tiny viv with a WATER BOWL!!!!

5. BEARDIES, WATER DRAGONS and IGGYS in a viv. 

6. Various SNAKES mixed with other species.

7. WHITES TREE FROGS, GREY TREE FROGS, GREEN TREE FROGS AND FIRE BELLY TOADS in a small exo terra with a JACKSON'S CHAM!!!!!!!!

when i confronted the guy he explained 'its ok as theyr only temporary homes' 
but all the vivs were discusting and filled with crap (just like the owner). 
the shop stinks and is run by clueless fools who 'dont know because the reptile guy isn't in'
and..
'yeah, this little fella (leopard gecko) will be fine in this (presents small Faunarium) just put a bulb above him.

its time this S.O.B. was shut down and his licence removed.

i really hate that shop and feel really bad walking out leaving them all there.


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

could you pm me the name of the shop..want to avoid it lol


----------



## Sueg65 (Aug 14, 2006)

That is awful ..................... and I think one near us is bad ........... this makes it look like a decent shop. 
Perhaps in future I shouldnt be so hard on the owner. I know what you mean about walking out leaving all the animals in there.


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

That does sound like quite a badly run reptile shop. Feel sorry for the poor buggers.


----------



## damo (Jan 4, 2007)

see it happens everywhere......fools........GGGGGGGGGRRRRRRRRRRRR...


----------



## hayley_o (Jul 24, 2007)

:whip::whip:* Shouldn't be allowed to run shops.*

*I'd love to run a really good reptile shop that had enough knowledgeable staff to keep the reptiles in the best conditions possible and that could advise the public well. Shame these people have the chance to do that but waste it by offering the reptiles the worst conditions possible and having zilch knowledge!!*


----------



## mike mc (Nov 27, 2006)

im guessing what shop you mean mate,i went in a while ago and seemed to have changed but i guess as more stuff come in they were all put together,some of the spiders are good thou in there if you check em out


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

anyone for a lynch mob? i hate shops that know nothing


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

danny is it M-P&A? Pm me if you dont want to say...because I wanna shut him down more than anyone


----------



## Light (May 30, 2007)

babygyalsw2 said:


> danny is it M-P&A? Pm me if you dont want to say...because I wanna shut him down more than anyone


Was just about to ask that, probably is
Shocking shop


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

agree on what u said was in which vivs with whatever..
but a leo.. would be ok in a faunarium with a bulb above it whilst its in the shop.. thast better than puttin it in with something else.

is it the same one in manchester that everyones been goin on about recently?


----------



## Light (May 30, 2007)

I think so, DeanThorpe


----------



## mike mc (Nov 27, 2006)

DeanThorpe said:


> agree on what u said was in which vivs with whatever..
> but a leo.. would be ok in a faunarium with a bulb above it whilst its in the shop.. thast better than puttin it in with something else.
> 
> is it the same one in manchester that everyones been goin on about recently?


 
theres only 1 in manchester that it could be everywhere else ive been to is good,i must admit thou the spiders in there are not too bad


----------



## redeyedanny (Feb 16, 2007)

yes its the one your all thinking of, absolute disgrace!

dont care if he has had the place 35 years, needs to go!


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

Instead of just posting on here, call the local council, trading standards and the RSPCA.

I'm currently in discussion with all three about 2 shops.

Getting there slowly!

Gary


----------



## WeThePeople (Jul 8, 2007)

I hate that shop with a passion and only ever go in to give them some abuse, i was passing yesterday with a gobby mate so took him in, they had common boas for £70 and redtail boas for £95. I told them they didnt look like redtails and he said i didnt know what i was talking about, got my mobile phone out and showed him pics of my redtail and my commons and he looked sheepish. Start going on about them being common x redtail, then sumet else, and another excuse.

My mate told him he had ordered a load of common boas and these two had the reddist looking tails, he sorta admitted it looking guilty.

Its one of the worst shops in the country, they dont try and hide the fact they are crap either they just offer bad excuses or say nothing when confronted - Anyone shopping their is just as stupid imo because its so obvious even if you know nothing about animals its a bad shop, surely dead animals everywhere is a big sign its a bad shop??? Especially with one of the best shops just a few minutes down the road, Viper and Vine - there's no excuse to shop there.

he wants £550 for WC GTP's too, they are only £295 at V&V!!!!


----------



## pokerplayer (Jul 22, 2007)

i hate places like that, the only reason why they arent firebombed is because of the poor reptiles inside...
im sure karma will punish the owner soon. untill then, i would just get on at council, rspca, ect about the shop, and keep annoying them about it till thery get something done.


----------



## mike mc (Nov 27, 2006)

WeThePeople said:


> I hate that shop with a passion and only ever go in to give them some abuse, i was passing yesterday with a gobby mate so took him in, they had common boas for £70 and redtail boas for £95. I told them they didnt look like redtails and he said i didnt know what i was talking about, got my mobile phone out and showed him pics of my redtail and my commons and he looked sheepish. Start going on about them being common x redtail, then sumet else, and another excuse.
> 
> My mate told him he had ordered a load of common boas and these two had the reddist looking tails, he sorta admitted it looking guilty.
> 
> ...


ive been to viper and vine today and they haved not got any gtp's in for 295 whaen they do have them they are cb and 525 each


----------



## mike mc (Nov 27, 2006)

if they had gtp's for 295 i would have bought 1 today


----------



## WeThePeople (Jul 8, 2007)

mike mc said:


> if they had gtp's for 295 i would have bought 1 today


Ring up in the morning and ask them how much to get you one in, he can get you WC sarong GTP for £295. If he cant, PM me and ill call him because thats what he quoted me. He knows me so he will remember telling me that price.: victory:

What he has on show isnt all his stock, he has two warehouses, one in leeds they share with snakes n adders and another one somewhere else. Just ask and no matter what you ask for he can get in.

£525 is way too much, i can get you a CB for £425, nice yearlings.


----------



## Miranda (Dec 25, 2006)

Do you know. Its really hard for me when i see a bad shop. I just am too shy and only give hints, bcasue as a 12 year old girl. All the male staff assume, that i am squeemisha nd knwo nothing about them, but next tiem i go into town. I iwll say. I will tell tehfaults, because its my responsibility, as a reptile lover! *feels proud* If you live near barnstaple, please PM , so i can tell you the shops.


----------



## mike mc (Nov 27, 2006)

WeThePeople said:


> Ring up in the morning and ask them how much to get you one in, he can get you WC sarong GTP for £295. If he cant, PM me and ill call him because thats what he quoted me. He knows me so he will remember telling me that price.: victory:
> 
> What he has on show isnt all his stock, he has two warehouses, one in leeds they share with snakes n adders and another one somewhere else. Just ask and no matter what you ask for he can get in.
> 
> £525 is way too much, i can get you a CB for £425, nice yearlings.


 
didnt know you meant wc thought u meant cb.but yeahh matt can get anything im thinking of buying a blood python from there i was in there today looking at it


----------



## redeyedanny (Feb 16, 2007)

forgot to mention, he had a pygmy hedghog in a hampster cage with no heat source and with the shop doors open (for the unbearable stench of the place)


----------

